
Ask HN: Would you pay for a tool to fix UX antipatterns on the web? - Lxr
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m constantly frustrated by the amount of annoying things websites do. Useless cookie and privacy notices, ads disguised as content, use-our-app walls, clickbait designed for &quot;engagement&quot;, AMP and so on.<p>I&#x27;d like to build something to help users browse the web more efficiently. The closest thing I know of is uBlock Origin with handmade filters e.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;yourduskquibbles&#x2F;webannoyances, but this doesn&#x27;t really solve the problem as I&#x27;d like (or maybe it can&#x27;t due to API restrictions).<p>Is this something you&#x27;d use and&#x2F;or pay for?
======
Nextgrid
I’d pay good money ($100/month?) for proper reimplementations of official
social media and messaging clients without the user-hostile features.

I actually want some services in app form but currently can’t have that
because the official apps are malicious.

